# Any people in Adelaide



## Pauline Marco (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,

'm Princy. Me & my husband came to Adelaide a month back. We got some new friends thru Expact forum  Is there any Malayalee/Tamil/Kannada people in Adelaide or coming soon to Adelaide? Hope to meet some new friends. If so, pls reply.


----------



## shibani (Mar 31, 2014)

Me n my husband who is malayalee along with our baby planning to come to Adelaide maybe by July 2014. I will b applying for a.student visa and plan to study at Unisa or flinders.

Pls refer to my post and help. I wud truly appreciate. Hope to see u soon.


----------



## riyazanzari (Nov 12, 2014)

*Home stay*

Hi, We are got PR and landed last month. My son got admission to UA. Class starts 9 th Feb 2015. Now looking for malayali / Tamil family to take care of my son ( requirements are shelter, food, laundry, wify, transport etc) . please let me know if any once can help.
riyaz


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Creation of another region in Oz for Indians there : North - South - East - West


----------



## riyazanzari (Nov 12, 2014)

*sorry*



piyush1132003 said:


> Creation of another region in Oz for Indians there : North - South - East - West


Sorry Piyush, nothing to differentiate we are all one. My son is new to the country and he is alone . Just thought of giving him a cultural / food flavour.Nothing intentionally.
Good Luck
Bytheway, can you help me to find suitable accommodation for my son. We live in Dubai planing to come by 1st week of Feb.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

reminds me of the joke about the nair's tea stall in the moon...
fellow mallu here, but not yet migrated...moving to sydney...if i get a job in adelaide, will surely see you all there..


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Am a tamilian but this is really sad boss. 

Why really differentiating south and north even in OZ. Sorry really doesn't make any sense. Malayalees and their affinity to their group more than the country as such is disheartening.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Am a tamilian but this is really sad boss.
> 
> Why really differentiating south and north even in OZ. Sorry really doesn't make any sense. Malayalees and their affinity to their group more than the country as such is disheartening.


Exactly, this makes absolutely no sense. if people love Malayalees so much then why move out of kerela? come out of comfort zone!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking for Cairenes in Sydney ...... lol ...... That sounded very silly to me, sorry, no offence.


----------



## Hannibal_Lecturer (Dec 21, 2014)

Me and my wife are from kerala. We will be moving to Adelaide somewhere in April 2015. It will be great to meet some new people from India! Please do advice on the expenses and stuff.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

. :focus:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh looks like he is a grown up man, he doesn't need any family to take care of him. It would be expensive for you too to pay this cost, instead he can rent a place/studio & only pay monthly rent, he can cook his own food like everybody or get ready made meals, automatic machines doesn't take much time to wash & dry, for internet he doesn't need a help but money to pay monthly bill.

This is how we lead our day to day life here, sorry I don't mean to sound rude but just wondering is there any specific reason you looking for family, any genuine need or assistance that's required? Or it's only cause he is lazy or you thinking lil' too much for his comfort as Parent?  

Girl Aussie



riyazanzari said:


> Hi, We are got PR and landed last month. My son got admission to UA. Class starts 9 th Feb 2015. Now looking for malayali / Tamil family to take care of my son ( requirements are shelter, food, laundry, wify, transport etc) . please let me know if any once can help.
> riyaz


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> you thinking lil' too much for his comfort as Parent?
> 
> Girl Aussie


Indian parents just cannot accept the fact that their kids are all grown up and can take care of themselves.


----------



## johnchacko (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to move to Adelaide by April 2015. Can any one advise me which is the economical suburb to setlle down with family. I am planning to move alone, and once settled thought of bringing my family(wife & 2kids).. 

Also if any one can share , what all household things one need to bring(eg: utensils ) , to keep additional purchases less during settling down..

regards,
john


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

johnchacko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to move to Adelaide by April 2015. Can any one advise me which is the economical suburb to setlle down with family. I am planning to move alone, and once settled thought of bringing my family(wife & 2kids)..
> 
> ...


Dear John,

I am likely to be move to Adelaide by March Ist week. 

Same boat like you....

Will meet there. 

I have no restrictions like state, language, Country, religion, techno. In fact Iam more lovable towards cosmopolitan atmosphere there.


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a room available in my house in Adelaide and am looking for a housemate from March 5th. PM me if interested.


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> thinking lil' too much for his comfort as Parent?
> 
> Girl Aussie



You forgot to pick up the most interesting bit of information.. That person wanted everything taken care of + "wify".... I sincerely hope she/he meant "WiFi" .. but never know..


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

hi john, 
hearty welcome !!!





johnchacko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to move to Adelaide by April 2015. Can any one advise me which is the economical suburb to setlle down with family. I am planning to move alone, and once settled thought of bringing my family(wife & 2kids)..
> 
> ...


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, How are you? I am also Indian and we also got PR and planning to shift to Adelaide. 

I need some Information with regards to my Son school admission. He is 4 years old and has to start his schooling, so, would like to know that when the school session is going to start. So, we can plan accordingly. Your help will be highly appreciated. 

Looking forward for your quickest reply.

Regards, 

Bhart







riyazanzari said:


> Hi, We are got PR and landed last month. My son got admission to UA. Class starts 9 th Feb 2015. Now looking for malayali / Tamil family to take care of my son ( requirements are shelter, food, laundry, wify, transport etc) . please let me know if any once can help.
> riyaz


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hi, I am also moving to Adelaide with family in july-August, I am worried for my kid therefore need accommodation as soon as possible. Can someone please help regarding this ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Aussicanada said:


> Hi, I am also moving to Adelaide with family in july-August, I am worried for my kid therefore need accommodation as soon as possible. Can someone please help regarding this ?


Nothing to worry,
Start looking for houses about 4-5 weeks before landing.
check in real estate or domain.
Better book temporary accommodation in Airbnb.
Once landed can inspect for permanent accommodation 
cheers


----------



## zachishtti (Feb 19, 2016)

Dear All Respected n Valued Fellows, 

I am Moving to Australia in couple of months. I am looking for assistance to have excel format for all companies HR email addresses or any business directory. 

Thanks 

Zubair


----------



## zachishtti (Feb 19, 2016)

Dear All Respected n Valued Fellows, 

I am Moving to Australia in couple of months. I am looking for assistance to have excel format for all companies HR email addresses or any business directory. 

Thanks 

Zubair


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Adelaide is little bit biggeer than village , it closes at 5 PM in evening and at 3 pm on weekends . You guys will be boared to death , Try to move to other cities guys . I was there for 10 months and there is absolutely nothing , 




sivakumar s s said:


> Dear John,
> 
> I am likely to be move to Adelaide by March Ist week.
> 
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mukeshsharma said:


> Adelaide is little bit biggeer than village , it closes at 5 PM in evening and at 3 pm on weekends . You guys will be boared to death , Try to move to other cities guys . I was there for 10 months and there is absolutely nothing ,


Adelaide is good city, I been here for 1 year, never get bored 
Infact don't have time.
Depends on our family & friends circle


----------



## zachishtti (Feb 19, 2016)

Dear Fellows, 


How is job market in adelaide now . 


Thanks

Zubair


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

zachishtti said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> 
> How is job market in adelaide now .
> ...


As usual mate.
Better than last year same time 

Good opportunities will be from July


----------



## riaz_qureshi007 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello Shiva,

Can see that you have been very active on this forum and sharing some valuable experiences. Kudos for doing that.......really appreciate your gesture of helping others out. 

I have a few questions in mind......plz take out some time to answer them:

1- how much money (AUS dollars) should a single person bring along to settle down. 
2- Usually how long does one have to wait, before he gets employed
3- the best time to arrive in SA
4- Is international driving licence accepted in SA?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

riaz_qureshi007 said:


> Hello Shiva,
> 
> Can see that you have been very active on this forum and sharing some valuable experiences. Kudos for doing that.......really appreciate your gesture of helping others out.
> 
> ...


hi riaz 
1.It depends on the expenses. Say around $7000 for 4 months without any job(shared accommodation)
2.few weeks to years. It depends on occupation 
3.June/ July or jan/feb
4.International license will be treated as Normal license only.
So no need for that.

cheers 
siva


----------



## MenonR (Jul 24, 2017)

sivakumar s s said:


> hi riaz
> 1.It depends on the expenses. Say around $7000 for 4 months without any job(shared accommodation)
> 2.few weeks to years. It depends on occupation
> 3.June/ July or jan/feb
> ...


Hi..

Looks like this is an old chat.. Are any of you still in Adelaide? Require some guidance.. Please can someone respond

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

